# Meet my now 7 girls



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi. Since I was last on my 1 has got to 7 :wink: Yep the 3 babies are now here to acompany Pettle and they all get on great and Pettle is happy now to have cage mates. Also I recued a further 3 girls who were crammed in a tiny stinking hamster cage with nothing in  They now have a lovely big jenny cage with toys and stuff.

So, here they all are:

Pettle of course









Denny









Patsy & pippin









Patsy, Pippin and Denny in hammock









Close up of Pippin









3 older rescues

Beauty and Starlight (sisters)









Belle (starlights daughter) and starlight meeting Pettle









Beauty









There all great girls


----------



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

They are adorable! i like the third picture down!


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

they are very cute. congrats on all the new additions.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your so lucky!! do they all live in one home together? when i get a larger cage i'm getting Takota a cage buddy .


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your so lucky!! do they all live in one home together? when i get a larger cage i'm getting Takota a cage buddy .


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Patsy & Pippin are sooo cute haha! All your babies are adorible!


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

ok so i seen a few of these shots, why do you put them in bath tubs?


----------

